# TJ Ford or Mo Williams?



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Who do you want as the starter?


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

a healthy TJ ford... if we can't get that, put mo williams out there until he TJ is ready. i dont want to risk anything with him. spinal injuries are nothing to over-look... but if both are at 100%, you have to go with TJ... i'm really looking forward to seeing him back out there on the court...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Definitly TJ, but next year, if TJ is back, they will probably play similar minutes.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Whats up with TJ Ford, havent heard any new info on him, is he coming back next year?


----------

